# attention: Sean (1clnb14)



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dunno if you know and/or allow this sort of stuff...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36475&item=2442802486

-James


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ive informed sean about this also... people always use his car pix to sell their kits.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Also, look who the high bidder is...

Sentrasamo=Samo, our wonderful mod?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's being taken care of  .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

samo takes care of me


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

and dryboy takes care of me


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its a caring community, this nissan forums


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Fucking assmonkeys! 

:lame: 

If they want to use pics of my car, maybe they should ask first.

People making a profit off my hard work and $$$$ pisses me off.


I hold eGay just as accountable as the seller.

eGay can rot in hell.

:balls:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Fucking assmonkeys!
> 
> :lame:
> 
> ...



will they pull off the auction ?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I called eGay (yea, I found a number that actualy had a real live person on the other end!)

I let them know the item number, and that the seller was using copywritten photos of my car, to sell his products, without my permission.

I was told that they would "escalate" the matter.....we'll see what happens, I'm not holding my breath.



I also let them know that I'm getting really tired of it, and that the next call will be from a lawyer.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, I'm sure it happens all the time, being your car is so nice and all... why not just find them and beat them within an inch of there life?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the funniest part is they arent selling either the VIS front or Erubini sides or the stillen rear.........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Believe me, if I could find them I would.

I just ask that people please not buy from them. Do not support these companies!

Yea, the auction is very misleading. Half these guys that are selling this stuff don't even know what they are selling to begin with.

Assmonkeys I tell you!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look at his other auctions, he is using other people's cars in all his auctions.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> look at his other auctions, he is using other people's cars in all his auctions.



I think he jacked them all from Online Showoff.

I might contact them(Online Showoff) and let them know what this company is doing.

Unless they have permission from the car owners, they can not use those pics for profit.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....from now on, all your images should have watermarks on them..........not on the bottom or on the sides where its easy to cut out, like going diagonaly down the middle er something......just enough to be seen.....


and damnit, i say this i think everytime i see your car............its freakin awsome and you suck  j/k


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I told Sean about some other auctions also. There is a guy named Trendgear who is selling Halos and using his pics as well. SO far, eBay hasnt done anything, because he is still using the pics.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I would like to watermark them in a manner that would make it harder to alter, but IMHO it messes up the pic. 
Unfortunatly, it may come to that.

I'm also debating taking down my profile on Online Showoff.  :lame:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

some people ruin it for everybody.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, and to think, all they would have to do is ASK!

All I would ask is that they keep the NW Nismo banner on the pic for promotion. I wouldn't even ask for $$$. Well, maybe a sponsorship, but that's what most people get when companies use your pics.

I think eBay is the root of this problem....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you think ebay is bad, edit edit edit edit edit edit ediiiiit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> you think ebay is bad, you should see the sales Liuspeed gets using your car.


I don't remember Liu using Sean's car. He uses my car and your car alot for the crystal headlights, but I gave him my pix personally.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

does Liu have a site?

Nothing on my car was purchased from him, so that would be kind of funny.

If he has something to offer me, he's more than welcome to contact me about using them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> you think ebay is bad, you should see the sales Liuspeed gets using your car.


:wtf: 

i dont use seans car on ebay.

i only use justins car and he gave me the permission.

every pix on my ebay auctions all the owners allow me to have permission to use.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I know, I was just playin... you do use my car tho... but you have permission... anyway, sorry for the confusion.


----------

